# JP's Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Located in downtown Holland, Michigan, JP's has a warm family friendly atmosphere with great conversation, delicious treats and of course, JP's great coffee and espresso. Join us in the living room for a latte and breakfast, or slide into a booth with friends and dessert. People watch at the front bar, and bring your laptop-the WI-FI is free all day! Check out our whole bean selection, private label teas and more.Open Sundays 11AM-9PM

More...


----------

